# Como puedo checar un integrado??



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 24, 2007)

mi duda es si se puede checar un circuito integrado para saber si esta bueno o esta malo
por ejemplo nececito checar el TL494CN se puede checar con el multimetro?? o k artefacto puedo usar??? gracias por su atensión


----------



## mabauti (Abr 24, 2007)

no es suficiente con el multimetro. Bajate el datasheet , ahi vendran circuitos basicos para testearlo.


----------



## pabloneitor (Nov 30, 2009)

he buscado Como puedo checar un intergrado con el multimetro y no he encontardo recomiendeme una pagina donde aparesca


----------



## aguevara (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/70/316190_DS.pdf ahi encuentras el datasheet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2009)

pabloneitor dijo:


> he buscado *Como puedo checar un intergrado con el multimetro y no he encontardo* recomiendeme una pagina donde aparesca


¿ Será tal vez porque NO se puede probar un IC con multímetro ?
La forma de comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de un IC es poniéndolo a funcionar.


----------



## pabloneitor (Dic 1, 2009)

tengo un problema con un amplificador de carro, targa de 800watt cuando le pongo el fusible se apaga, que me dicen


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

pabloneitor dijo:


> tengo un problema con un amplificador de carro, targa de 800watt cuando le pongo el fusible se apaga, que me dicen


Comenzaste preguntando ¿ Como comprobar un integrado ? y ahora derivaste a este otro tema.
Como quieres que se te de una colaboración sino estas aportando ningún dato.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!* 
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------

